# Fur vs. Fang IC Thread



## Bluebeard (Feb 5, 2012)

*Fur vs. Fang* 
Roleplaying Thread​
_In the summer of 2012, Los Angeles was declared as No Man's Land by the United States Government after 'enemy' forces compromised the entire city. By placing a gigantic dome around the city, trapping all those inside it and leaving them to the mercy of the enemies, the Government has temporarily done away with their little problem. Those inside the huge black dome are trapped forever, until they can find a way out. With the Government gone, the people are forced to defend themselves. But from what, exactly? Why was Los Angeles taken over and by who? They call themselves the 'Furs' and the 'Fangs', two rival 'gangs'. In truth, they're groups of powerful supernatural creatures akin to vampires or werewolves. These two groups have battled each other for centuries, but now they're in the spotlight. With the public slightly aware of the existence thanks to the situation in Los Angeles, the war between these unholy creatures has been taken to a new level... 

Now your story begins, trapped in the city of Lost Souls and fighting to survive._


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 7, 2012)

*Gina Amaya*

Gina was chewing on a fox leg as she was hoping that Alpha did not think she was a trader to the furs as she just killed one from the clan. She was on her four legs of a wolf. Something was something wrong with her as she did not want to be a spy to the furs. She had to figuer what it was and why did the hell she showed up in the first place in LA. There was one placed to go and it was the records in the hospital or the city hall, she had a rumor that the Fangs have taken over city hall. She would start will City Hall as iit hold more information than a hospital in LA. She was going to take a risk to see what her past is getting through some fangs to find something about herself.

She looked at the sign of HollyWood, she ran off to where the city hall was located at. She jumped high on a window as her feet grounched over broken glass from the broken window. She turn back into huma, glad her clothes stretch while she change back and forth from Human to wolf or the other way. She unsheathed her sword as to prepared herself from being attack right here and right now. She creeped towards the files to start with the last name a. She smelled something odd about this placed as the file cabinet screek louudly. She had awoken someone and heard a coffin open, even though it was dark all the time everyone needed sleep.

"Who the Hell desturb my sleep, mutt or a beauty to your leader?"

"Come at me bat piss," the vampire came at all and Gina noticed this vampire was a weaker vamp, she grabbed the file as she stabbed the vampire in the chest as she smelled something burning as she did not want to get attacked by a stronger vamp as she sheathed her sword and left quickly. She jumped out the window as she put the file in a bag and turn into a wolf again and kept running to get to the closest bar to read the file or just rest for a bit. She enter the bar and jumped into a booth as she catch her breath.


----------



## johnson33 (Apr 20, 2013)

Merisiel hits the boar cleanly with her rapier, and then moves to H3. The boar is wounded but still looks mad.


----------



## Dantee (May 23, 2013)

_~ Dantee was just getting off his routine detective shift and heading over to BOB's pub for a drink ~_

~ Hey Bob!- Let me get the usual-

_Dantee scanned the room for any familiar faces but the pub was nearly empty. 
_

~This city is going to shit...- 

Dantee drinks his glass and orders another.


----------

